# Fertile eggs not hatching?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

It's the 21st day here and I think I may have seen 1 pip but I can't be sure without picking up the eggs. which I'm not doing. So if at a certain point the baby doesn't hatch, should I help it? I know most people will say no, but I'm worried because the eggs have some regurgitated food on them and I'm worried it might keep the baby from breaking out. 

Thoughts? Ideas? suggestions?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try to be patient! I know it's hard but if you try to break a baby out it never works. They need to come in their own time. don't give up on the eggs till 7 days after the due date of the last egg.


----------

